# What do with leftover cabbage?



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I made my husbands favorite meal this week-New England Boiled dinner- which is basically corn beef and cabbage with some root veggies added. I used one small cabbage since neither our son or me like it boiled. Normally my husband would eat it all but I still have little over half of it sitting my fridge. And since there is nor more corn beef my husband isn't interested in it as is.

Any idea on what I can do with already boiled cabbage that taste strongly of corn beef? Or do I just toss it? I *hate* wasting food


----------



## Otto (Oct 19, 2009)

Colcannon?


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

What's Colcannon?? Recipe?


----------



## Otto (Oct 19, 2009)

It's just a mash, but a tasty side. Chop the cabbage. Saute some leeks or onion, add some milk and heat for a bit, and then mix them with smashed boiled potatoes.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

gotcha- kind of like bubble and squeak. Completely forgot about that!! thanks


----------



## lovebugmama (May 23, 2003)

We make "chop-chop" with leftover cabbage. We usually have boiled potatoes along with the cabbage, so we chop it all up and fry it in bacon fat with some chopped onions. It's better than the original boiled dinner in my opinion.


----------



## Bantams (Oct 13, 2010)

Golumpki! Basically you make a mixture of (raw) ground meat (beef, venison, etc), sauteed chopped onion, cooked rice, and seasonings, then wrap little bundles in cooked cabbage leaves. Smother in a tomato sauce, and bake. Serve with mashed potatoes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go%C5%82%C4%85bki

And when I have extra cabbage I just chop a bunch of it and lightly cook it, then stir that into the raw meat mixture for even more vegetation.

Kelsey


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bantams*
> 
> Golumpki! Basically you make a mixture of (raw) ground meat (beef, venison, etc), sauteed chopped onion, cooked rice, and seasonings, then wrap little bundles in cooked cabbage leaves. Smother in a tomato sauce, and bake. Serve with mashed potatoes.
> 
> ...


We make this, but to us it's just stuffed cabbage. We love it though, serve with mashed potatoes to spoon the yummy tomato sauce over. I also add saurkraut to my tomatoes before adding the stuffed cabbage leaves.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

How about some soup? When I have leftover cabbage I make a soup with vegetable broth, a can of diced tomatoes, onion, garlic, celery, chopped cabbage, carrots and rice. Thyme, basil, salt and pepper make it taste good.


----------

